# Found dog at Willard



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

Male GWP. There were no cars around and the dog was not wearing a collar. He is at my house. Hopefully we can locate his owner! Thanks!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Picture?


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry no pics. The kid that found him came and got him. Liver ticked, fairly shaggy. Looking at his teeth and general appearance, I think he's about 2. Didn't even act hungry last night and he knows how to open gates.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

MB said:


> Sorry no pics. The kid that found him came and got him. Liver ticked, fairly shaggy. Looking at his teeth and general appearance, I think he's about 2. Didn't even act hungry last night and he knows how to open gates.


He'll do your taxes for you if you show him the paper work... :lol:


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

If anyone is interested in a free hunting dog let me know!


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

This dog has been placed.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

nice job of taking care of that pooch .


----------

